# Opinions on Tajima TEHX-C 1501



## bgiggey (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey. I found a good deal for a 2005 TEHX-C 1501 that comes with Pulse Illustrator Level X digitizing software. My question to all of you is: 

1.) Is this machine outdated? I can't find it on Tajima/Hirsch International's website anymore. So with that question comes concerns about maintenance/support.

2.) How long do Tajima's last for if cared for properly? I know they are built well, but curious as to the time frame that they last for. We expect to get a multiple head machine within a year or two, but need to start small due to capital.

3.) Would you suggest this machine?


----------

